# Negotiating a deal: in stock vs. custom order



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

How much can you negotiate on a lease beforehand when you custom order a BMW vehicle?

For a vehicle that's in stock, say I am able to get X% off MSRP, residual Y% and money factor Z. I am also able to get the current cash incentive of $C. Now, how much of that can I negotiate when I order a car? Would they normally be able to discount the car just as much when it's a custom order? Will the dealer be able to lock my program and incentive regardless of how long my order takes?

The thing is I can't find the car I want and I am getting good deals on the ones they do have, but I want to special order my car and still get the same deal. I am guessing not, but what do you think?

Actually, when I was shopping for an Audi some time back, they told me that they can lock all of this and that, once the car came in, I would get the best program between the one offered when I placed the order and the one in effect once the car came in. Sweet. Does BMW do the same?

Thank you.


----------



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

50+ views and no feedback?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Razor1973 said:


> 50+ views and no feedback?


Maybe it's your avatar. :yikes:

The real diff is being able to take advantage of current programs. Plus, many centers have a really good selection, so you might not have to order. The other thing is that BMW has really cut back allocations and production, so a center might not be as motivated, naturally, to discount an order as they would something in stock.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Razor1973 said:


> 50+ views and no feedback?


I think there's a few things:
-For lease programs, I think you can lock them for a few months while your car is on order--don't konw the exact length but do a search (prob no more than 2-3 months)
-Cash incentives take a number of forms, but i'm pretty sure the current ones are only through the end of the month (so that wouldn't work if you were ordering the car). And, you can't combine them w/ lease programs anyway.
-Dealer profit: in general, you should be able to negotiate a lower dealer profit for a car sitting on the lot (since presumably they want to move it). As far as lease markups (how much a dealer marks up a money factor or acquisition fee), that's probably something you can negotiate equally whether you order or not.

I guess the short of it is: if you're leasing, you can probably safely order and get a similar deal. If you're buying/financing, you probably need to take waht's in stock.


----------



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Maybe it's your avatar. :yikes:


LOL Sorry, I just had 2 of those in a row. Love-hate relationship.



adrian's bmw said:


> Plus, many centers have a really good selection, so you might not have to order.


Trust me when I say there is nothing like what I'm looking for anywhere around. The 3 nearest dealers to me have searched as far as California. I am consider ordering against my better judgment only because the dealers keep telling me it's the only way to get what I want.


----------



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks a lot for your feedback.



bmw325 said:


> -For lease programs, I think you can lock them for a few months while your car is on order--don't konw the exact length but do a search (prob no more than 2-3 months)


I think it's 60 days, which is why I asked if a dealer would be able to override that if the order takes longer.



bmw325 said:


> -Cash incentives take a number of forms, but i'm pretty sure the current ones are only through the end of the month (so that wouldn't work if you were ordering the car). And, you can't combine them w/ lease programs anyway.


I have combined both on cars currently in stock. 335i sedan, 36 months, 12K miles/year --> 58% residual, .00205 money factor + $1,000 loyalty cash.



bmw325 said:


> -Dealer profit: in general, you should be able to negotiate a lower dealer profit for a car sitting on the lot (since presumably they want to move it). As far as lease markups (how much a dealer marks up a money factor or acquisition fee), that's probably something you can negotiate equally whether you order or not.


I thought the same way, but then a friend in the business mentioned a different perspective. The reason they want to get rid of the cars they have in stock should also be the reason they don't want to stock them, yet make a profit, hence custom orders. They don't need to pay for floor planning, storage, etc., so they can discount more.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

If you want to order a car configured in an unusual way, an option or color combination that would be real hard to sell, it makes the dealer nervous because you might decide to back out. So in this case I don't think they would be in a mood to take a thin deal.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

My philosophy has always been that if you're gonna spend the money for a BMW, get what you want. No compromise. Hence I've always ordered my cars. Then go out and get the best deal you can. It may not be as "good" as buying a car off the lot, but you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

mclaren said:


> If you want to order a car configured in an unusual way, an option or color combination that would be real hard to sell, it makes the dealer nervous because you might decide to back out. So in this case I don't think they would be in a mood to take a thin deal.


It's either going to be a 335i sedan in Montego Blue + Chestnut Brown and Dark Burl wood or a 335i coupe or convertible in Montego Blue + Coral Red and Gray Poplar wood. Would this be "unusual"?


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

Razor1973 said:


> It's either going to be a sedan in Montego Blue + Chestnut Brown and Dark Burl wood or a coupe or convertible in Montego Blue + Coral Red and Gray Poplar wood. Would this be "unusual"?


Yep, but its your car, you should get what you want.

Ed


----------



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

flowbmw said:


> Yep


Good! That's what I'm shooting for!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Razor1973 said:


> It's either going to be a 335i sedan in Montego Blue + Chestnut Brown and Dark Burl wood or a 335i coupe or convertible in Montego Blue + Coral Red and Gray Poplar wood. Would this be "unusual"?


Yes, but don't be surprised when little kids come up to you after you get out of your car and ask if you're Superman or Clark Kent.


----------



## thebimmercom (Feb 27, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> yes, but don't be surprised when little kids come up to you after you get out of your car and ask if you're superman or clark kent. :d


lol!


----------



## Razor1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yes, but don't be surprised when little kids come up to you after you get out of your car and ask if you're Superman or Clark Kent.


LOL Both compliments in my book. :thumbup:


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

You will probably get a much better deal if you buy a car in current dealer inventory... Plus the OL rebate and MF reduction only apply to cars on the lots (at least this is what I've heard).


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Two words - European Delivery! = car you want at great price


----------

